# Brute with new shoes!!



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Picked them up Friday, love looking at them! OL2's 29.5 and new MSA Kore rims.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks real good!


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks awesome! Did you feel any loss in power?


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Awesome! :rockn:


Thank you Sir! 



Nasty-Nate said:


> Looks awesome! Did you feel any loss in power?


 Thanks man. They haven't gotten muddy yet and it's killing me. I just walk in the shop and stare at them lol. I changed my springs months ago anticipating the upgrade so I think I'll be good.


----------



## txboatpilot (Feb 18, 2013)

They look SWEET!!!!


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

look frikkin sweet


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

txboatpilot said:


> They look SWEET!!!!





brutepower95 said:


> look frikkin sweet


Thanks fellas


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

sweeet !


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

backwoodsboy70 said:


> sweeet !


Thanks


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

:rockn: looks great! 

hhmmmmm looks like mine, i hope mine is still in the garage when i get home. heheh


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

wideawakejake said:


> :rockn: looks great!
> 
> hhmmmmm looks like mine, i hope mine is still in the garage when i get home. heheh


Thanks man! I'm sure she is in the garage waiting for you to ride her again


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Those look great!! Wish I could get mine out......


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks really nice....


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks good. I like the Kores, I would have bought those instead of Diesels but I couldn't get them in a 15".


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks great you will love them tires but a heads up get some better axles on the back.I broke three rear stock axles the first three rides only when I was in 2wd though lol.Now I got rhinos well one still got to order the other one.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Awesome looking bike. What year?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Awesome looking bike. What year?


Looks like a 2010.
Mine had decals like that when it wad new.
Looks crazy on those OL2s! I like the wheels. Black was a good choice.

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

duckincrazy92 said:


> Awesome looking bike. What year?





2010Bruterider said:


> Looks like a 2010.
> Mine had decals like that when it wad new.
> Looks crazy on those OL2s! I like the wheels. Black was a good choice.
> 
> ---don't go away mad, just go away---


Correct it is a 2010. I had ss 312 14" with 28" swamplites so this is a bit of a change. Here is my son he was siked about the new tires too lol.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

^^^^ that's an awesome pic!!!!


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Nasty-Nate said:


> ^^^^ that's an awesome pic!!!!


Thanks man! I thought so too, he loves riding.


----------



## Nasty-Nate (Nov 26, 2012)

blizzardrocker said:


> Thanks man! I thought so too, he loves riding.


That's how my 4 year old son is, he loves to go muddin as he puts it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He looks as excited as you!


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

The tire is as big as he is! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

No_Substitue_For_A_Brute said:


> The tire is as big as he is!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Yeah he is only 1-1/2 year old so no mudding yet but he loves to ride around the yard.


Straight tapatalking


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

so how are all you guys liking them ol2's on your brutes? and hows you guys' reliability? i was one of the first to have ol2's on my brute i think and i really didnt like them! had them 4 rides and went through 2 front axles, a belt, and possibly front diff was starting to go.. just dont know if it was just me and the way i was riding or what??


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

1babrute said:


> so how are all you guys liking them ol2's on your brutes? and hows you guys' reliability? i was one of the first to have ol2's on my brute i think and i really didnt like them! had them 4 rides and went through 2 front axles, a belt, and possibly front diff was starting to go.. just dont know if it was just me and the way i was riding or what??


After one real ride on them this past weekend I am loving them so far. I am running EPI maroon primary and red secondary. I hit it pretty hard and got a little throttle happy because of all the mud that was flying and had a little belt slippage from heat. I see now I have to take it easy a little bit more than what I usually do. I heard a little noise in the front from my left axle but it was already worn a bit. I'm still running all my original axles from when I bought it and I just hit 400 miles. I think the more water the hole hole has the better the chance you wont break anything. Overall they are awesome but you can't just go nuts with them.


Straight tapatalking


----------



## Jcooperpcola (Mar 13, 2013)

Man that last pic is awesome. I would have that set as my avatar!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea i was going a lil nuts with mine. I actually broke my inner left diff locking side so bad i have 6 cracks around my whole cv housing lol and i was in pretty think gumbo, but man the stock clutch held its own pretty good. I could spin the 29.5's on my brute with stock clutch in high better than my outlander can in high with 28's with stock clutch.And it looks good! Them ol2's deffinately look good on brutes


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Jcooperpcola said:


> Man that last pic is awesome. I would have that set as my avatar!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man. It's actually my profile pic on Facebook lol. 


Straight tapatalking


----------



## Bigjohn1121 (Feb 7, 2013)

Are those wides all the way around?


----------



## blizzardrocker (Aug 22, 2010)

Bigjohn1121 said:


> Are those wides all the way around?


My bad didn't get back to you sooner. No they are skinny wide


Straight tapatalking


----------

